# Counter strike Graphics problems



## Tinsoilder (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok I have had CS for a while now i am using steam so 1.6 for the longest time i tworked fine but i did not play it that much. Now about a wekk ago my friend said i should download day of defeat for half life so i did. Everythings is working fine then once I restart the game I get this C++ LIbrary error and also says abnomral shutdown or something like that. So I restarted my computer and all that and stil had the error any were from 5-200s once the game was started this happend with both CS and DOD so I look around a little on google. I see it maybe a graphics problem so I redownload the driver from the nivida web site and instal it. Then when I start up the game the graphics are all screwd up it looks like this:









Then in game it looks like this:








Now i have simial problems when i change the mode to direct 3d it works with software but is bad quality  
My specs:

Windows XP Home Edition 
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.0
AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2700+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.9GHz
768MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440

Any help would be greatly apreciated if you neeed any more detail plz say so


----------



## clr (Aug 24, 2004)

uhm...try rolling back your drivers for the graphics card, it may help even though it would seem to be the illogical thing to do. also, uninstall DoD too, that'd probably help a little.

recently i updated my radeon 128 drivers and it screwed a bunch of stuff up, and i also have CS, along with some 3d modeling software.

hope that helps


----------



## Tinsoilder (Jul 22, 2003)

WEll i actually re installed steam an cs so no more DOD I will try rolling back my drivers.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

try deleting DOD, maybe you got a bad file or somethin.... try a different mirror... 
For the graphical errors in cs, i would suggest reinstalling cs. all you have to do is right click on the cs icon in your Play Games, click properties, then Delete Local Game Content. mind you, this will delete everything related to cs on your computer, but then all you have to do is double click on it again afterwards and it will install fresh. if you have a lot of custom content, such as maps or sounds, it might be a good idea to back those folders up and replace them after you reinstall.


----------



## Tinsoilder (Jul 22, 2003)

please read my the other posts next time 'in3rt!a' if you had you would see i have completely reinstalled CS and steam then re installed. and the rolling back the drivers didnt work


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Are you running the game in OpenGL? By the look of the second pic I'd check for a heat problem too.


----------



## Tinsoilder (Jul 22, 2003)

okay yes its running in open gl in those pics whats a heat porblem? (my gfx card over heating?)


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Tinsoilder said:


> please read my the other posts next time 'in3rt!a' if you had you would see i have completely reinstalled CS and steam then re installed. and the rolling back the drivers didnt work


my bad man, but to my credit, you posted less than a minute before i posted that, so i didnt know you had. apologies


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Yea. The heatsink can come loose on a video card. Try taking the side cover off the PC & point a fan into it. See if it helps. 
Be sure to check your chipset drivers & soundcard drivers as well.


----------



## Tinsoilder (Jul 22, 2003)

I reinstalled in the dirver agian and it did work


----------

